# The Place on the Bay?



## ValHam (Dec 15, 2008)

How do we pay the levy for The Place o the Bay?  Anyone have a contact email or fax number?  Thanks


----------



## janej (Dec 15, 2008)

My information is really old since I sold my Place on the bay.  I used to email vacation@iafrica.com, incape@iafrica.com to pay.


----------

